# How noisy is your hydro?



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

My DGT 6000 with 11 hours on it has a 'whinny' tranny. It has sounded the same since day one. Reminds me of when my car power steering pump is low on fluid. Seems to move forward fine. reverse is slow and not much power especially if backing up a hill. 

For those of you with hydros how noisy are they?

I wear ear plugs and can hear the whine with them in and on top of the mower deck going. This is a replacement tractor and I don;t remember the first one being noticeable at all ....

Thanks!

john


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Mine on my honda powered craftsman whines too, but it is so smooth that i just let it be. I love it. I don't think i can hear it over the deck noise though. Mostly when i first take off.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Don't know about the hydro, but one good thing about the six speed is reverse. In high range reverse is 2.1 mph almost equal to 3 low!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The one on my cub whines to but its not that loud. But all hydros whine thats the nature of the beast.:whine:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

My LT1500 has whined since I got it 4 1/2 years ago. I am used to it and so it doesn't bother me at all. I have no problems with, even pulling heavy trailer loads.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

My GT5000 has some whine to it. Kind of a 3 0n a 1 to 10 scale
when you are just mowing or riding on level ground. It goes to a
5-6 when you are plowing heavy snow. Like Jody said, it's just the
nature of the beast. I wouldn't worry about it, my tractor has been
running great for 2 years and it works nearly every weekend.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks - I just don;t want to be running it in a way that may damage it. Also was't sure if I should have Sears come look at it while it is under the 30 day free home visit deal. 

I do like the high speed in reverse on the six speed - but I have 
to say I am growing very fond of the auto and speed changes on 
the fly.

Since the 1 to 10 scale came up I'd probably put my noise at 
about a ... 6. But then I don;t have anything to compare it to 
except my old LT tractor which is a 5 speed and quiet as can be.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

What is the rated speed in reverse? It seems everyone complains about them being slow in reverse.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...
SLOW would be nice, the hydro reverse speed is 2 clicks down form
slow, so I could call it "Low Low Slow":lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

You know the slow reverse speed on the GT5000 never bothered
me until I got the Bolens large frame hydro's. They really FLY in
reverse.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klein444 _
> *My DGT 6000 with 11 hours on it has a 'whinny' tranny. It has sounded the same since day one. Reminds me of when my car power steering pump is low on fluid. Seems to move forward fine. reverse is slow and not much power especially if backing up a hill.
> 
> For those of you with hydros how noisy are they?
> ...


Have you checked the trans. oil level and what the oil looks like? If it is a replacement tractor, could be someone put the wrong oil in the trans or not enough and the oil is getting aerated, which will cause it to whine.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Apparently they are 'sealed' from the factory - so I would not know where to check. 

It is a replacement tractor - but by that I mean they sent me another new one to replace my first one. It was brand new when I received it. The delivery guy did move the 'engage'disengage' lever on the back while the engine was running. The OM clearly says not to do that. So I don't know if that is making me 'hear' things that really are OK. 

Does any one know how to go about checking the level?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Mine whines like a cat in heat, and I love it.

Put on the hearing protectors and you can just hear it over the motor when I start digging into the gravel pile with JBJr. That's how I know it's working. 

SnowMower


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Not sure about the whining but it can't hurt to have Sears come take a look at it just to be on the safe side. especially if it is a free home visit.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*How do you just check fluid level?*

Snowmower - I love the analogy. Guess that is a good way to know it's working. Now I just have to be careful of cats in the neighborhood that may start following me around.

Kenny - That is my problem. The visit is 'free' but I would have to take off work to have them come out. That would cost me some vacation time. But it would be stupid to worry about vacation time lost if the tranny has a problem but it sounds like (no pun intended) that it may be a normal noise but ..... As you can see I can't decide.

Does anyone know if the fluid level is user serviceable? 

I though I saw a post in the past that dealt with changing the fluid in a hydro - seemed fairly involved but not impossible. Any way just to check fluid level without removing wheels, axles etc...?


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't k now if this will help, but did you perform the "purge air" task in the owner's manual. My GT6000 is not noisy but it has a different tranny.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PaulB2868 _
> *I don't k now if this will help, but did you perform the "purge air" task in the owner's manual. My GT6000 is not noisy but it has a different tranny. *


same tranny just 4 little parts are different 2 spider and 2 axle gears. I have the part books for both. I assume this is to adjust for the 24" tires.
every single part on the list are the same including case
the 4 parts above are the only thing with a different part number


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

On my cheap ol Sabre the only time I can hear it is on a fast take off. running constant speed it is quiet. 
Rodster


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah - I've done the bleed twice. I have some tree limbs to pull around this weekend. After effects of hurricane IVAN. That should be a good workout. I'll keep my ear posted. 

I'll also have to search the old posts for the tranny fluid change info.


----------

